

Ask HN: Long domain names - are they good? - jbrun

I am thinking a very simple website and toying with using a long domain name that is basically a sentence. What is your opinion, is this good for SEO and viral type ideas?
======
jbail
Long domain names aren't good as a rule of thumb just because you don't want
people to have to type a bunch or risk misspellings. On mobile devices
especially, the less you have to type the better.

That said, domains like icanhazcheezburger.com clearly work effectively...so
there are exceptions to the rule.

More important that what comes first, might be what comes last in your domain
name. At least on Android, you have a shortcut key for ".com" which elevates
the importance of having a dot com domain because it makes them easier/quicker
to input.

------
rokhayakebe
The best way to tell would be to look at the search traffic for the keyword
combination. Then you also need to take into consideration the pronunciation
and how easy it would be for a first timer to type/remember it.

